# Créer un nouveau dossier de fond d'écran?



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous!
En fait j'ai une question qui va peut-être paraître bête mais... j'ai voulu trier mes wallpapers en les mettant dans différents dossier (dans le dossier Users/Bibiliothèque/Desktop Pictures); mais ceux-ci apparaissent pas lorsque je vais dans les préférences système... y a une solution?

J'imagine qu'elle est bête, mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire... pourtant je suis pas trop une quiche en informatique...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2007)

y a un ou des sujets qui parlent de ca
en gros tes wallpapers persos doivent etre, cot&#233; choix de dossier dans les prefs,  dans un ( ou des)  simples dossiers &#224; un niveau  l'OS ne fouillera pas les sous dossiers dans les dossiers des prefs systeme wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

Ahhhhhhh oui! Je pensais bien que c'était un truc tout bête mais j'avais pas eu le "tilt" :rose: 
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2007)

fais gaffe &#224; un d&#233;tail
De m&#233;moire chaque entr&#233;e de dossier perso pousse d'un cran un des dossiers au dessus
et &#224; un moment y en a qui sortent

t'as rien perdu 
-ce sont des alias 
-la configuration par d&#233;faut tu la retrouves en regardant la m&#234;me chose sur une session non personnalis&#233;e


----------

